# Vote of the May 2011 Tank of the Month!



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Alright, we got some banga entries for this month, and without further ado, here are the entrants (the link in their name will take you to the post detailing the aquarium):

mec102778's Aquarium:











Rtbob's Aquarium:











majerah1's Aquarium











automatic-hydromatic's Aquarium:











WhiteGloveAquatics' Aquarium:











DocPoppi's Aquarium:











jrman83's Aquarium:











susankat's Aquarium:











Rob72's Aquarium:











nasomi's Aquarium:


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Great looking tanks. All of them.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

this is hard as can be


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It was hard choosing since I don't vote for my own tank.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

tell me about it Susan, i like mine because it is mine but there are others that are better i think but we will have to wait and see what others think


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Feel free to vote for your own tanks, guys. After all, the president can vote for himself during an election, so why not you?


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Vote! Or I'll sneak in your house when your sleeping and pee in your tank!:fish9:


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

that would be a long way to drive just to pee from texas to ky man, but one thing if you do i have a very big german shepard


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Taking Rob's name off my list:fishRed:


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

ill have to post pics of her one day, by the way love you aquarium, its just cool to look at man


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

that snail catcher you made, would somthing like that work for my problem as well


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

That wasn't me who made the snail catcher. That guy gave me a weird vibe.

Your tank is great now, when your plants grow in more it will be totally cool!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks man, ill just have to figure out how to trim them back some without killing them, once they grwo alittle bit more im gonna get some moss of some sort for my driftwood to cover it up some and make it alot better, i want to add some color to the tank with some live plants as well, just gotta find some


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Definitly a great bunch of tanks. I give all of them a vote! And thanks Scoff for putting it up again.
Is there any thought of doing a criteria judged contest, and then the forum sponsors the winner to a bigger contest? ie. AGA Aquascaping, or similar?

RT. Say hello to Austin... We miss it!


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

I dont think its whiteglove's tank that is winning,i think it's his fish lol


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Maybe I should put some better pic's of my fish then


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Nah, the fish are the gold dust in a river of gold ore.


Cant have alot of DW for the larger discus, besides the tank looks even better now, its amazing what a weeks time will do to the tank. Mine get stuck in the driftwood and its all been changes since the pic to well save a pair that was trying to breed in a cave on that center piece of DW.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Lil Gashog said:


> I dont think its whiteglove's tank that is winning,i think it's his fish lol


The coolest for sure....reason I voted.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

whitegloves tank is deffently a great one for sure, i want it so bad and setup like that one day


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Rob, to have a set up like mine.....have a spare $5k laying around, last years tax return got that puppy. In filtration alone including the RO unit I am at $3600. Lighting was with bulbs $750, livestock was $500 including shipping. Plants were hit and miss, cant really price em since alot of them were in my 52g for years,gravel was $60 bucks per bucket x5 buckets, wood is a little over $200, tank was $750 w/ stand and sump I got rid of. It wasnt cheap by any means and nearly cost me my wife and children but the wife got comfy to them once she saw the amount of babies and what they sell for.....who says $$$$ doesnt buy happiness lol. Its a very high tech tank, every aspect of the tank is monitored by live meter and all controlled by a computerized controller. 
I was unable to bring that one to my new house, the 210 is staying at my fathers house, I only moved two blocks away but the house I got now was built in 1891 and shows it. I got the place on a deal, its 100% finished and nice but the structural engineering of the late 1800's is less then ideal for current times and the items people possess these days as opposed to 100+ years ago.

I do appreciate the compliments, It is a chore to say the least to maintain. Its too small to scuba in and too big to make it half day event. I am setting up my 75g in my new house in my basement on an inside wall. It will be a pygmy version of the 210. 

I will snap new pics of the 210 this week, I added my GBR's to it, even in a 75g two breeding pairs of rams it one pair to many. They have colored up very nicely in the 210 and eat right with the 7" discus that are in there.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

bumping it up


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

rtbob said:


> Vote! Or I'll sneak in your house when your sleeping and pee in your tank!:fish9:


That will just make the plants grow faster.

It is my immagination (or ego) but aren't all but one of these some interation of a "beaslbob build". Seems like a lot of layered substrates.

Awesome tanks all. going to be hard to decide which one to vote for.

my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> It is my immagination (or ego) but aren't all but one of these some interation of a "beaslbob build". Seems like a lot of layered substrates.


I only counted 4. I know mine and WGA's isn't. I think it must be ego.  A lot of them look layered.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> I only counted 4. I know mine and WGA's isn't. I think it must be ego.  A lot of them look layered.


I am humbled. *old dude


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> That will just make the plants grow faster.
> 
> It is my immagination (or ego) but aren't all but one of these some interation of a "beaslbob build". Seems like a lot of layered substrates.
> 
> ...


i know mine is for sure and i owe him a big thanks, my plants are doing great and tank looks amazing and plants are growing like crazy, ill post some new pictures this week and show ya how much they have grown this week and half, thanks man


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> Rob, to have a set up like mine.....have a spare $5k laying around, last years tax return got that puppy. In filtration alone including the RO unit I am at $3600. Lighting was with bulbs $750, livestock was $500 including shipping. Plants were hit and miss, cant really price em since alot of them were in my 52g for years,gravel was $60 bucks per bucket x5 buckets, wood is a little over $200, tank was $750 w/ stand and sump I got rid of. It wasnt cheap by any means and nearly cost me my wife and children but the wife got comfy to them once she saw the amount of babies and what they sell for.....who says $$$$ doesnt buy happiness lol. Its a very high tech tank, every aspect of the tank is monitored by live meter and all controlled by a computerized controller.
> I was unable to bring that one to my new house, the 210 is staying at my fathers house, I only moved two blocks away but the house I got now was built in 1891 and shows it. I got the place on a deal, its 100% finished and nice but the structural engineering of the late 1800's is less then ideal for current times and the items people possess these days as opposed to 100+ years ago.
> 
> I do appreciate the compliments, It is a chore to say the least to maintain. Its too small to scuba in and too big to make it half day event. I am setting up my 75g in my new house in my basement on an inside wall. It will be a pygmy version of the 210.
> ...


holy crap, thast a ton, thats about what i spend on my truck performance stuff lol i almost died over that bill, anyway its a beautiful aquarium and im jelious


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

The aquatics took the place of my drag racing addiction lol. what I spent on the tank was a drop in the bucket with what I used to have under the hood.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i know what you mean i have a duramax, so spent several thousand on it, didnt spend what you did on drag racing by anymeans, aquarium is getting addicting though i do know that


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

the diesel parts were the parts we used to spend bank on back in the day lol, then the lt1 and ls1 came out then the honduh craze, so yeah I know exactly how your pockets feel.

My fish are cheaper and create alot less noise now, guess im getting old.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

you can say that again, my girlfriend can hear me comming about 1/2 mile before i get home, plus my dog listens for my truck and is looking out the window when i come around the cornor after work for me, the neighbors hate me at 5am when i start the beast up, especially in the winter when it runs for about 25 mins before i leave lol but oh well they get over it


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Three more days left folks, get those votes in!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Rob72 said:


> i know mine is for sure and i owe him a big thanks, my plants are doing great and tank looks amazing and plants are growing like crazy, ill post some new pictures this week and show ya how much they have grown this week and half, thanks man


and you're welcome.

I am glad it is working for ya.

my .02


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Beasl, we need one of your tanks in next month's contest.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

bump for prime time


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

I've been trying to figure how much I have in the 100gl tank, and I'd put it at not more than $175, $200 tops.... From fish to tank... 
I do alot of barter, CL freebies (the tank, stand, 2 filters) and recycle out of my shop/work. 
Splurged on canister, light bulbs, some plants and some fish.
Pretty much the same with all our tanks.
Not to say that I wouldn't drop a wad of cash, just haven't needed to.
I am Mr. DYI, fixit man.
Just got finished redoing some old magnum canisters for my cichlid tank, Tje out put looks strong than the new canister I just bought...


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

hey doc, i got mine off CL as well, 200 for tank, stand 2 ehiem cansiter filters, driftwood,i love craigslist


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

only a short time left!


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Prime time bump.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

And the polls are _CLOSED_. The May 2011 Tank of the Month winner is WhiteGloveAquatics, with 10 votes! He'll receive a Tank of the Month icon on his profile, along with the adoration of his peers.










Tune in next month for another round of voting. Until then, tend to those tanks and make them the best they can be!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks! I just set up and scaped the new 75g yesterday, its hawt! Itll make its world debut in next months contest.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

congrats whiteglove, its an awsume setup you have, looking forward to seeing the new one
Rob


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats, looking forward to seeing your next tank as well.
I just started putting together a 40gl, not sure if it's the next entry, or one of our others ones... 
Great job to everyone out there, all nice tanks!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I literally just tossed the mopani and manzanita in there and it made its own neat pile so I left it, it looks pretty darn good for anger scaping lol.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i wish i had your skill at building tank there all great, maybe one day ill be as good as you are congrats again


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Its learned, im not blessed but with a foul mouth so I just saw what others were doing, asked questions, made my way to the pro's and picked their brains and ended up with what you see, the bad part is 99% of the plants in the 210 are low light plants that grow like weeds in that tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats, Ray. You are no longer allowed to submit tanks with colorful swimming DVDs.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Meh, ok. Ive got other beauties.

Overflow is working awesome, quieter then the cs100. I think I need to trade my pump for two smaller units, the 9.5 just barely keeps up with the double feed working properly on the AP175.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I got a MD18 that will fix that. Brand new in the box.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Scratch that lol. had a clogged sponge, its cranking now, going to change back to fan outlets rather than accelerators in the morning, it didnt push this hard in the 52g guess its got more to work with being fed by the 102 rather then that 100


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats!Discus are awesome.

LOL swimming DVDs.I like that.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Congrats on the awesome aquarium sir ! Thanks again to Scuff for organizing this.


----------

